
How to Hire When Your Startup Is in Stealth Mode - ohjeez
http://www.fastcompany.com/3053277/hit-the-ground-running/how-to-hire-when-your-startup-is-in-stealth-mode
======
albertobrandao
How? first don't create a startup in """"stealth mode"""""

